# Possible call for unwanted and not rare bottles.



## neatthings (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey everyone i recently got into bottle cutting, making glasses, candle votives, and gonna try some lamps, ect. Anyway im wondering if anyone has some older interesting worthless bottles i could use for art and possible stained glass projects in the future once i get better and I get a good wet saw. Colors like all shades of blue, green, amber would be a plus.Also old but worthless whiskey bottles with cool embossing would be cool too. I would pay for shipping. Thanks again.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 5, 2016)

I will keep you in mind.....Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 5, 2016)

go into your post, and bump it every once in awhile, so it doesn't get lost as time passes...Andy


----------



## neatthings (Nov 5, 2016)

ok cool thanks Andy.


----------

